# New trek madone 9 question



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all,
I've been getting conflicting information so if anyone can help.

I'm looking at a trek madone frame set. Do the two factory frame set tfr and black come with bar and stem? I know when you project 1 a frameset, it shows it does.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, they all do. They're part of the bike.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Yes, they all do. They're part of the bike.


Just got off the phone with Trek, they state that the frameset does not come with bar and stem.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

r1lee said:


> Just got off the phone with Trek, they state that the frameset does not come with bar and stem.


O.O

...


O.O


So.... um... well that's both a fail and it really sucks.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Project one frameset comes with the bar and stem combo. It is listed in the options on the4 Dealer P1 site. It is listed at $4999. The non-P1 frameset does not come with the bar and stem combo and lists for $4499, while the bar and stem combo is $599. Order the P1 frame, and save $100. Does not make sense to me.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

MMsRepBike said:


> O.O
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Fail how? How would they know which width/stem length to include(P1 is built to order)? They don't come with saddles or cranks either.

They do come with headset, seatmast, BB and brakeset.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

202cycle said:


> Project one frameset comes with the bar and stem combo. It is listed in the options on the4 Dealer P1 site. It is listed at $4999. The non-P1 frameset does not come with the bar and stem combo and lists for $4499, while the bar and stem combo is $599. Order the P1 frame, and save $100. Does not make sense to me.



I get a better discount with non p1. That is why p1 isn't currently an option. 
I was just hoping it came with bar and stem


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

davidka said:


> Fail how? How would they know which width/stem length to include(P1 is built to order)? They don't come with saddles or cranks either.
> 
> They do come with headset, seatmast, BB and brakeset.


Yep, there are 13 different sizes available to account for various widths and lengths.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

202cycle said:


> Does not make sense to me.


Makes a lot of sense, actually. The $4999 P1 frame set comes in one of three colors which most people won't like. So Trek gets to up sell paint finishes and thus makes more money.

Of the 6, Project One Madones we've done so far all of them have been the $700 up charge paint job (Off the front).


----------

